# Post in Egypt



## Nicky f (Jul 6, 2013)

Can anyone help me. I've sent a package but they've not received it yet. But with everything going on is there a delay. Any help would be great


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I have NEVER received anything I have been sent other than my NI bill, but other people tell me they have had items without any problems, only time will tell, how long ago did you send it


----------



## Nicky f (Jul 6, 2013)

Well it got held up in custom and arrived on Sunday when all the protests started I rang today and they said could be a delay cos of everything. Have things been closed due to the protests?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Protests? There was a revolution!


----------



## Nicky f (Jul 6, 2013)

I know that lol just want to know if certain things e.g poat office are delayed


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nicky f said:


> I know that lol just want to know if certain things e.g poat office are delayed




Lol are you being serious?


----------



## Nicky f (Jul 6, 2013)

Lol ok slower than usual


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The Egyptian postal service is lousy at the best of times and I've seen one of their sorting areas. All I can say is don'ty hold your breath.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Just a note when I send anything from Egypt I use middle east courier service which is not that expensive even though they send it by either DHL or UPS depending on the destination and it's quick.http://www.mecs-eg.com/


----------

